# Drags blanket around at night



## BCkitty (Oct 6, 2016)

Just wondering why my male cat has been dragging around his pet blanket at night for the past week? He takes it from the living room to my bedroom and drops it off ( about a 40ft distance ). I've had him for about 7 weeks. He makes a strange muffled meow sound while he's doing it as well....


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have little furry toys shaped liked animals with cat nip in them and my cat carries them to my bed, sofa and all around making a loud meow. To me it is her I caught something and here it is as a present sound. Maybe yours is muffled because of the blanket.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like he's blowing off some steam, releasing some tension...

Or he could be showing off. When Robin was a kitten he'd pick up a big sock and carry it, prancing around. 'See how big and strong I am?'


----------

